# El caño más humillante se lo llevó Vidal en este rondo



## Tonerl

_*Podrían por favor explicarme exactamente qué significa 
„el caño más humillante“.


Desde ya, muchas gracias*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Peterdg

No sé como se llama en alemán, pero un _caño_ en fútbol es cuando un jugador pasa la pelota entre las piernas de otro jugador. Tampoco sabía que significa esto en español pero busqué el vídeo en internet para darme cuenta de que se trata de fútbol y después busqué la palabra en el diccionario de WordReference.

Habría ayudado si hubieses puesto el contexto.


----------



## osa_menor

Sería esto:
"Vidal wird im ersten Bayern-Training getunnelt" (Auch von Youtube)


----------



## Peterdg

Según wikipedia, un _caño_ es "Tunnel" o "Beinschuss" en alemán.


----------



## Tonerl

Peterdg said:


> Habría ayudado si hubieses puesto el contexto



_*Muchas gracias por haberme contestado tan rápido y aquí el contexto encontrado:*_
_*El caño más humillante se lo llevó Vidal en este rondo*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Tonerl

_*Ay, danke osa, habe deinen Beitrag noch gar nicht gesehen, aber mit deiner Antwort wäre mein Problem gelöst.*_

_*LG*_


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> _*Muchas gracias por haberme contestado tan rápido y aquí el contexto encontrado:*_
> _*El caño más humillante se lo llevó Vidal en este rondo*_
> 
> _*Saludos*_


Lo siento, pero eso no es contexto. Contexto sería que se trata de fútbol y que Vidal es un jugador. Puede ser evidente para ti; para mí, no lo es.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Peter, tengo que darte toda la razón ! *_ 

_*Sesión de trabajo para el Bayern y Vidal que parecía perdido en el centro del rondo. Douglas Costa le hizo al chileno el caño más humillante.*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## kunvla

Peterdg said:


> No sé cómo se llama en alemán, pero un _caño_ en fútbol es cuando un jugador pasa la pelota entre las piernas de otro jugador. Tampoco sabía qué significa esto en español, pero busqué el vídeo en internet para darme cuenta de que se trata de fútbol y después busqué la palabra en el diccionario de WordReference.


Hola, Peter:

Yo que tú habría puesto esas tildes.



> Habría ayudado si hubieses puesto el contexto.


Tienes toda la razón. Yo tampoco podría haber interpretado ese "_el caño más humillante_" sin el contexto.

Un cordial saludo,


----------



## Peterdg

kunvla said:


> Yo que tú habría puesto esas tildes.


Yo también.


----------

